# Roof noise problems when windy



## Arianeg (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in a 2nd floor condo. A contractor replaced the roof on the building at the end of the summer (new plywood and everything). When it gets very windy (wind gusts over 20-30mph), the skylight in the livingroom (I only have one skylight) makes very load moaning/groaning noises. It actually sounds like a large animal. In the master bedroom, it's almost as if there's no roof, I can hear the wind gusting through and making all sorts of creaking/squeaking and other noises. I can't sleep at night and it drives me crazy! I've spoken to the contractor numerous times about this, he's said someone would look at the roof but I don't know if anything has been done or not. It's extremely hard to get a hold of him. I did not have this problem before the roof was replaced. Does anyone know what could be causing this? I was thinking of going up into the attic when it's windy to have a look - not that I would know what to look for. I would just like to have a clue for when I next talk to him. Any insight would be helpful!


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

Has the plywood been replaced too? If so it may had not been nailed down tight. Try pushing upwards next to each joist and see if there is any play in it


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

What type of roof system was installed?

Was the skylight dome removed and replaced/re-installed during the re-roofing process?

What type of roof system was installed previously?

Is it a flat, low sloped roof or is it a steep sloped shingle roof application?

Can you post any photos?

Is there an access hatch to gain entry on to the top of the roof?

Do you believe in ghosts?

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I would check the skylight top to make sure it is properly secured,sounds like it`s loose


----------



## Arianeg (Jan 2, 2008)

Spoke to the contractor yesterday. He said someone was out last week to look at it and everything looked tight, apart from a couple of missing screws in the skylight, which they fixed. I said that both the skylight and bedroom were still making noise. So he said he'd come out again next week after the wind dies down and check the side (?) flashings. I have a feeling somehow I'm going to have to deal with this for awhile! (I've had bad luck with this place so far, 3 leaks within 6 months of moving in - 2 before the roof was replaced and 1 after, turned out the chimney cap had to be ripped off and replaced). I don't know what type of roof system it is. It's a condominium complex so I would assume they installed the same type that was there previously. It's definitely steep sloped shingle though. Yes they removed the skylight and replaced it when they did the roof. The contractor came over several weeks ago to re-caulk the inside of the skylight and repair the frame which they cracked when removing it. The skylight is too high for me to access myself, my ladder isn't tall enough. There's no hatch access to the roof, I would need a pretty tall ladder to get up there, which I wouldn't want to do anyway- too steep and too high. I could try to post photos although I don't know how much you'd be able to see- not sure what kind of angle I can get from the ground.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you may need as new skylight,lif it`s screwed down properly,lthe on,ly other reason for it to groan is loose gasketing,lwhich could allow the kylight top to pull against the frame in high wind situations


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Since you stated that the original roofer broke the frame of the original skylight. If after his next visit, the roof still makes the noise, I would inform the contractor that you will need to hire another contractor to inspect and possible replace the skylight. If that does wind up being the problem, the original roofer should have liability insurance to cover the replacement of the broken one if it is determined that it got broken through neglect and was not falling apart on its own old age merit.

Ed


----------



## drgillian (Mar 24, 2010)

Arianeg,

I have the similar problem but it's not from skylight. My roof make very loud noise when windy. I wonder if you fix the problem already and how. That could be a clue for me. Thanks


----------

